# Willowdale State Park



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 5, 2015)

Any of you guys ride Willowdale? I have been hearing stuff about it and was thinking of checking it out this weekend.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2015)

If your in the area its definitely worth it. Its not too far from my summer job so i go there quite a bit. 

Only problem as a first time visitor is how confusing it can be. Dont overthink it. If you see a singletrack take it. There are many.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 6, 2016)

Bumping an old thread.  Im on vacation in a little over a week.  Anyone around that wants to meet up? Time and day are super flexible. I have yet to get there.


----------



## boston_e (Apr 15, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Bumping an old thread.  Im on vacation in a little over a week.  Anyone around that wants to meet up? Time and day are super flexible. I have yet to get there.



Willowdale is great.  Not a lot of elevation change.  There is quite a bit of "flow-y", not overly technical single track.  I live fairly close by so it is kind of my "home area".

If you search the mass state parks website you should be able to find a map of the area (map does not show the single tracks), but does have all the fire roads and "number stakes" which are fairly well marked throughout the area, and makes it pretty easy to find your way out.

As snoseek said, the single tracks can be confusing as a lot of them wind back and forth through not too big of an area.  Like you ride for a mile and come out 40 yards from where you started type of stuff, but again don't over think it.

When are you going to be down here?  My next couple of weeks are tough but I'd be happy to ride with you there at some point.  I don't know if the rides have started yet, but if you check out NEMBA on Facebook, there are often people leading impromptu group rides.

Enjoy!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 18, 2016)

Looking like I'll be there on Thursday. (Might swing down Wednesday night as well)

So looking forward to checking it out 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

